# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Авторизация юзеров по IP в Kerio

## Ultranium

Ситуаия такая - на предприятии нужно ограничить юзерам Нет по траффику, при этом его подсчёт должен происходить незаметно для пользователей (никаких вводов пароля, VPN-подключний и введения прокси в настройки софта), т.е. различение пользователей возможно только по IP. Сеть без домена, на рабочих группах. Особой секьюрности не требуется, т.к. юзеры сами не в состоянии изменить IP.

Поставил Kerio WinRoute Firewall 6.4.2 Standard на комп с двумя сетевыми (одна - в Нет через ADSL-роутер, другая в LAN), настроил интерфесы, добавил юзеров, в т.ч. для самого компа-фаервола (к сожалению, он тоже используется как рабочая станция), прописав для каждого IP-адрес в поле "Specific host IP adresses" (для ползователя фаервола поставил вместо IP галочку Firewall), назначил квоты на траффик. Настроил Traffic Policy, добавив туда разрешение всего внутреннего траффика и правило, разрешающее Autenticated Users доступ к интерфейсу, смотрящему в Нет, т.к в Сеть должны иметь доступ только введённые пользователи, поставил галку, включающую NAT.

После настройки пробую зайти в Нет - на компе-фаерволе всё нормально, а вот с клиентов доступа нет, причём в логи ничего подозрительного не пишется. В Traffic Policy меняю Autenticated Users на LAN-интерфейс + Firewall - всё ОК, везде Нет работает, трафик в статистике растёт.
Следовательно, не проходит аутентификация по IP.

Причём, если после это поменять политику доступа не предыдущую (Autenticated Users), то на тех компах, с которых я уже попробовал зайти, Нет остаётся, а на остальных - нет. Если поменять IP на тех компах, у которых остался Нет, на такой, которого нет в списке юзеров, то доступ пропадает, но при вводе "правильного" IP опять появляется. Если после этого перезагрузить такой комп, то доступ в Нет на нём опять пропадёт :(


Люди, подскажите пожалуйсте, чего где подкрутить, чтоб всё заработало, а то 4/08, кровь из носу, нужно настроить.

----------


## Ultranium

Всё, разобрался. Вместо Autenticated users в Traffic Policy добавил пользователей по одному.

----------

